# Has Secure Element locked you out? Post here.



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

We're tracking the development of the Secure Element situation and trying to find what the trigger is for the Secure Element to go on lockdown. If you have been locked out of your Secure Element, please let us know here.

Copy and paste the following, and fill in the information:

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3)
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one?
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one?
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk?
What were you doing prior to finding the Secure Element not responding message?

Thanks for the help. Please include any other relevant information. Please keep discussion limited to Secure Element lockouts.


----------



## astranger (Jan 25, 2012)

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3)
4.0.2
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one?
I was using everything stock when Wallet was working fine.

Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one?
See above.

How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk?
It was installed via apk.

What were you doing prior to finding the Secure Element not responding message?
I unlocked and rooted the device after backing up the stock version I was running with Wallet.
Unlocking wiped out everything, so I restored what I backed up onto now unlocked and rooted device.
That's all I did, but the working version from the backup gave me the error at that point. So, I didn't have anything custom
even at that point except for the custom recovery. I've searched online and tried a few different things, but nothing seems to work.
I really hope I am not lock out permanently and someone could figure it out.


----------



## Raptor567 (Nov 16, 2011)

What version of Android were you using? (4.0.1, 4.0.2, 4.0.3)
4.0.1 - Working / 4.0.2 - Locked out
Were you using a custom ROM? If so, which one?
Stock - Unlocked bootloader, rooted
Were you using a custom kernel? If so, which one?
No
How did you install Google Wallet? Did you flash the .zip or install via .apk?
Zip flash was working / apk locked me out
What were you doing prior to finding the Secure Element not responding message?
Unlocked bootloader and updated to 4.0.2. Tried to reinstall Wallet using the APK. Locked out.


----------

